# Bump just wont go away!!



## aprilpgb22 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have these two bumps that are on my right cheek next to each other. When they first came on my cheek they didn't look like pimples they looked like something bit me. They have been coming on my cheek for months. Just when i think they are almost gone, one comes in the same spot or next to it or two at a time. They are huge, i mean huge. I don't have acne anywhere else on my face but there. I seem to have been able to get rid of it everywhere else. My question to everyone is there anything that i can put on it to kill the bacteria or whatever it is that is causing these bumps to keep coming and to stay for nearly a month? I have tried dr. murad spot treatment, dr. brand'ts, and pretty much anything you can get over the counter and at sephora. But maybe there is something that i haven't tried or something i can use that is in the kitchen.


----------



## monniej (Apr 15, 2008)

i wonder if fish oil capsules would help? they are supposed to help reduce inflammation.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 15, 2008)

I had one on my cheek almost a month ago, it was kind of pimple I guess, but the kind you couldn't pop. So I just left it alone, but it was still there 2 weeks later!! So I just kept squeezing it cause I realized it was just blood filling up the bump. It's a very tiny bump now and slowly going away... finally.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to get those sometimes and benzoyl peroxide always worked for me. Alot of members love the Queen Helene Mint maque also. hth


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 16, 2008)

Have you considered asking your doctor about them?


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks ladies. I am allergic to benzoyl peroxide. I just relocated and started a new job so my insurance doesn't start til May 1st. I have made a derm appointment. I also have never squeezed a pimple(is there a certain technique?)


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 16, 2008)

Check this out





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12/because-we-re-gonna-do-anyway-78241.htmlThe proper way to pop a pimple


----------



## erikaj35 (Apr 16, 2008)

It sounds like it may be cysts. They are located in the dermis which is the second layer of your skin. Therefore they can't be popped. So please don't try to pop them, it will make them worse. Usually cysts are connected to hormonal changes. Make an appointment with a cosmetician to get a facial or a dermatologist. They can give you special treatments for this problem.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Apr 17, 2008)

Cysts,hmmm my co-worker said that. You are probably right. I have a derm appointment May 5th and I will let you guys know.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 17, 2008)

If you are allergic to benzoyl peroxide, ask your dermatologist for a topical mediation prescription called Neo Medrol. It is fantastic for cystic acne.

As soon as I feel one coming on, I put a drop on it twice a day. Within three days, it is practically gone.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, i will add her when i go to my appointment. Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 23, 2008)

If the are sore and have no whitehead it could be cystic acne, try some cortisine cream and rub it on after a hot shower. If that doesn't work I'd go to the dermo and get some cortisone injections.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Apr 23, 2008)

Cortisone cream, i will do that tonight.


----------



## msmack (Apr 26, 2008)

I have one of those on my chin and I think it is a seriously clogged pore - I am not sure what to do either. ?


----------



## esmeralda (May 23, 2008)

I have this too... It's on my chin though... I think I've had it for almost 2 years now... My skin is clear for a week in between and a fresh one pos and stays for a month or so... I can't even pop them! Am not sure it's even acne or a pimple.


----------



## fiji (Jun 10, 2008)

I Have a few on my chin too. driving me crazy. I keep exfoliaring and exfoiliating and nothing happens!!


----------



## Jooksta (Jun 13, 2008)

I use three things for my face:

1. Desitin (diaper cream!) for acne and bumps I feel deep under my cheek skin and also on my chin line. I don't think it goes away completely cos it keeps coming back at the same place but never to the surface. Still, applying Desitin makes my skin smooth again within a day.

2. Apple cider vinegar as toner and I also apply it neat on my skin tags. I've had these flat skin tags (no stalk) around my eye and cheekbone area for the last 6 years and they are finally starting to shrivel up since I started dotting them with ACV. I can't believe it!

3. Aspirin mask, to exfoliate and just general skin care routine.

Of the above, I find Desitin the most effective and reducing bumps and smoothing the skin. For the last few weeks, I have been sampling many different MMUs and having all kinds of skin reactions. At night, I apply Desitin and in the morning, my skin is smooth ready for more mmu testing!!


----------

